# Garritan Personal Orchestra 5 and Finale 26



## Steve S (Sep 15, 2020)

If anyone is able to get a reasonable legato playback from GPO5 strings using a recent version of Finale, I would love to hear how you achieved it. I upgraded from GPO4 and a much older version of Finale seveal months ago. Since then, I have not been able to get any string articulations to work properly. I use Finale for sketching before moving to Cubase and more advanced sample libraries but, thanks to this problem, I'm no longer able to get a reasonable idea of what an orchestration sounds like before wheeling out the big guns.

Steve


----------



## sinkd (Sep 16, 2020)

Get Noteperformer.

I Gave up on GPO.


----------



## Tritonus (Sep 16, 2020)

For strings, move to Noteperformer. I switched a couple months ago, and so far so good.
See http://www.composeforums.com/index.php?topic=2441.0


----------



## DavidGaines (Apr 3, 2021)

I had similar issues and the problem turned out to be the Instr. Techniques tab in Human Playback Preferences. I had to re-assign the proper MIDI Notes to the keyswitches I wanted, and then the articulations triggered properly. Also, it's essential that you use the Notation set of GPO5 instruments and not the Standard set (the Notation instruments have an "n-" before their names), as the keyswitch pitches for the Notation set are located two octaves below those of the Standard set, well below the range of the soft keyboard you see at the bottom of the Aria player.

The MIDI Note To Pitch Table in the Finale manual was a lifesaver for me and I keep a printout of it next to my MIDI controller. Same thing with the Garritan Personal Orchestra Keyswitch Triggers chart, also from the Finale manual. Make sure your GPO5 articulations listed on the Instr. Techniques tab of Human Playback Preferences correspond to these settings will save tons of headaches. NOTE: You'll need to create new articulation settings yourself on that tab for any of the articulations beyond the basics (e.g. sustain, legato, pizzicato, tremolo). Just duplicate one that's already there and edit it to reflect the settings for the articulation you want listed in the two charts mentioned above.

P.S. - If you also use the Garritan Instruments For Finale set that comes with Finale, here is the list of keyswitches for that.



Steve S said:


> If anyone is able to get a reasonable legato playback from GPO5 strings using a recent version of Finale, I would love to hear how you achieved it. I upgraded from GPO4 and a much older version of Finale seveal months ago. Since then, I have not been able to get any string articulations to work properly. I use Finale for sketching before moving to Cubase and more advanced sample libraries but, thanks to this problem, I'm no longer able to get a reasonable idea of what an orchestration sounds like before wheeling out the big guns.
> 
> Steve


----------

